# Horizontal Toggle Clamp pressure.



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what clamping pressure is suitable for a band tying jig?

The lowest seems to be 60lbs, but I don't want to order them if I need 200lbs

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I use 60 and they work fine for single and double bandsets as well as the various tubes I use (from 1/8 yellow to 1/4 black).


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks...that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

brucered said:


> Thanks...that's what I was looking for.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017Z332EU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

These are actually the exact ones I am using.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...that's what I was looking for.
> ...


Awesome. After you posted, I bought them from Amazon.ca. Turns out they are the same part #.

The 2 pack was $3.21 shipped to Canada from Hong Kong.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

brucered said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Nice, I think I paid like 10 bucks for mine at harbor freight a few months ago. ><


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Stretching the bands til they cry, to tie, sometimes increases the likelihood of the tie cutting the band during repeated pulls and releases...I think most of us don't stretch the band really tightly when we tie pouches and use 3 or 4mm wide rubber to tie with. There is enough friction of rubber to rubber that the tie area of the band won't come undone and slip out. I use broken band fragments to cut into ties...recycling as much as I can to save TBG I can't buy here in bananaville. So a 60 lb clamp ought to be quite sufficient.


----------

